# LRP Quantam ESC/Lipo Compatibility Issues



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello everyone! I finally joined the "21st" century and got a 5000 Mah 1C Sport Lipo battery pack. I am using it in a spec car with a 27 turn stock brushed motor and a LRP Quantam Pro Sport ESC. After fully charging the batt in a Competition Electronics charger (that was converted for Lipo Charging), the car ran extremely slow. The following was what I did to troubleshoot.

Checked to see if the batt was fully charged (It was)
Geared the car up 12 teeth(!) on the pinion (very little difference)
Reset the LRP speed control with the Lipo pack (no difference)
Tried another Lipo pack from another racer that ran fine in his car (no difference)
Got frustrated at that point and ran my NiCad Pack (car ran fine)

It seems that everything is pointing to the Quantam ESC, The directions state that it is designed to operate between 4.8 volts on up, we all know that these are 3.7 volt packs. I can try using another ESC, I have a Novak GTX, Any other thoights or suggestions? I really don't want to use a receiver pack because of the additional weight, Thanks!


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

try a battery pack for the reciver n servo .. even tho it says it does 4.8 volts .. thats the ESC itself .. does it say in the manual add a reciver pack ??
you say you dont want to use one .. but try lipo reciver packs .. there next to nothing for weight as to cells .. small ones for planes or so on .. 

my lipo 1 cell i was gettin 4.2 volts out of it .. and not over charging .. 

also if that one has a power pot as LRP calls it .. check that its turned up also ..


----------

